

Ask HN : Blogger, wordpress? Which one is good for programmers? - vizard

I wanted to start a programming related blog where I will be occasionally be posting code snippets. Primarily C and Python but also some Scala. I was looking for a blogging system that will help me do some code highlighting and indenting. Which service will you recommend? Or should I host my own and if so using which my software?
======
ScottWhigham
How about this: <http://code.google.com/p/syntaxhighlighter/>

It works with WordPress, MoveableType, etc.

~~~
dchest
Here's another JS-based syntax highlighter:
<http://softwaremaniacs.org/soft/highlight/en/>

And here's what Google Code uses: <http://code.google.com/p/google-code-
prettify/>

------
sidsavara
I remembered this discussion from before, perhaps this will help you:

WordPress or TypePad or....? 'd like to start a blog and I am wondering which
platform HN suggests. Thanks for voting/discussing!
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=280016>

Also, very good discussion here: Blogging platform: Wordpress or Webby?

I'm relaunching my blog and I'm considering two platforms, Wordpress and
Webby/Webgen/staticfiles. I plan to use disqus comments for both, and my
requirements include easy embedding of media and syntax-colored code.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=338485>

~~~
vizard
Thanks that was helpful. One of the complicating factors in my case is code
highlighting and particularly handing Scala code. But as others are pointing
out, I guess I can think of it as a client side problem independent of what
blogging software I run.

------
ionfish
Rolling one's own is always a nice little project, but whether that's the
right option for you will depend on whether you're prepared to take the time
to do it, or if you have other priorities. Installing WordPress takes a couple
of minutes if you want a decent amount of control over your software but
without the hassle of writing your own, and there are plenty of decent themes
and syntax highlighting plugins out there.

------
stcredzero
I want to know which blogging platform would be the best for a programmer
running a shareware business.

~~~
vorador
I think that a self-hosted blog would be better, because it looks more
professional.

~~~
lnguyen
You can always use a CNAME record to point blog.mysite.com to the hosted blog.

